# looking for a couple stories



## fatwolf

1. There was a story about an elf that rode around with Santa and ate the cookies - I think he was on a diet.

2. A story about a college girl who was having financial problems and working in a restaurant. She kept messing up at her job and would have to eat the mistakes. There was also a rival waitress. The owner of the restaurant would call and have her financial aid messed up so she would have to continue to work.

Just thought of a third...

About a girl who worked at a Taco Bell, and had to eat the mistakes...

Anyone remember those?

Thanks.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

Think the second one might be "Millie's Revenge."


----------



## zachi

fatwolf said:


> About a girl who worked at a Taco Bell, and had to eat the mistakes...
> 
> Anyone remember those?
> 
> Thanks.



Here is the third story, the story is from Pandorah !

Full time job

Kelli worked at the Taco Bell down the road from my house. She was a luscious raven-haired girl, 5'10" and model quality. I had heard that she was thinking about becoming a model. She had the body for it. Slender hips, tiny waist, and legs that wouldn't quit. I had a huge thing for her. I would eat at Taco Bell as often as I could, without arousing suspicion. She always wore these really tight, form fitting outfits to work, when they would let her get away without wearing the uniform. And since the place was mainly run by men, no one complained about her appearance. I would always sit in a booth close to where the employees took breaks in hopes to catch her attention. I fantasized about her all the time.

Then came the day that Taco Bell came out with their new motto: "If you don't love it, we'll eat it!"

That was when my fantasies took on a whole new light.

I was sitting in the booth, like I always did, when some guy complained about his order. Kelli was working, of course, and had to take the order back. Then the manager came over and told her that since she had taken the order, she had to eat it, according to the new Taco Bell motto. Kelli argued with him at first. She said she was still full from the taco salad she had just eaten and couldn't eat any more. But the guy told her it was eat it or her job, so she took the tray, about 4 tacos and an order of nachos, and sat down.

She was parallel to me and I could see her stomach under the table. I watched it in fascination as it seemed to swell with every bite she took. Her stomach started to puff out, causing her spandex pants to roll down at the waist to give room the her expanding stomach. I looked at her face. It was flushed and she was breathing heavily from the effort. She looked as if she were in pain and kept reaching under the table to massage her swollen belly. Finally she finished and moaned as she slid out of the booth. (not quite as easily as she had slid into it!) She was gorgeous!! I thought she looked better for the effort and had a hard time hiding my body's reaction to her. I decided that this was something I wanted to explore .

For the next few weeks, I became a fixture around Taco Bell. I hoped with anticipation that someone would return their food. I practically drooled as Kelli forced bite after bite of each meal into her mouth. She would begin each meal by sizing it up on her tray and then pushing in on her belly, prodding and probing to see if there was any room left. It was as if she was trying to picture how much space the food would take up. Then she would sigh and begin to eat. The first few times she ate slowly, dreading each swallow that would expand her aching belly. I could practically see each bite as she forced it down her throat in slow gulps. I saw her throat constrict and release as the food was pushed down into her gurgling tummy. I would watch in fascination as her tight jeans dug into the soft flesh of her stomach, tightening more and more until her shirt gaped outwards, revealing her swollen mid-section virtually cut in two by her constrictive pants. Finally she would have to undo the buttons on her jeans before they gave out under the pressure of her bloated belly. She would struggle with the buttons, fumbling, pulling her tummy out of the way so she could see the buttons. Then the pants would practically fly open as the button finally gave way and her belly would bounce all around as it celebrated its freedom.

After a week or two of eating like this, Kelli changed her tactics. It came as quite a surprise to me. I was sitting there, in my usual booth, when she sat down with a tray of returned food. The tray was stocked full of tacos and burritos and gorditas. It had been returned by three guys, so there was a lot of food on it. I could hardly stay in my seat as I saw the amount of food Kelli would have to eat. My pants began to feel very uncomfortable. I watched Kelli grope her tummy under her shirt. I started to sweat. Then, as I sat back to watch, she just dug in! This time there was no messing around. She began to eat as fast as she could, only taking time out between bites to gasp for air. The tacos began to disappear right before my eyes. She took huge bites, shoving the food into her mouth until her cheeks bulged out. And every swallow she took was practically visible in her throat. The tray emptied at an alarming rate. It was as if she was trying to get in all in before she got too full. I peeked under the table at her belly and almost fainted. It had rounded out into a tight ball shape. She was wearing one of those shirts that showed off her tummy so my view was unrestricted. I watched the elastic waistband of her shorts stretch out further and further until there was no elasticity left. Then her stomach began to crease as the material refused to give any further. Soon her belly hung over the top of the shorts. She reached down to try and loosen her pants, but they wouldnt give. She tugged and tugged, causing her swollen tummy to jiggle enticingly. Finally she grabbed at a seam and tried to rip it open. It wouldnt give! By now she was in pain, her tummy was trapped. She began to moan and rubbed her belly, trying to wiggle it out of the pants. Flushed and breathing heavily, she looked around the room. Spotting me right across from her she waved me over. She had food all down the front of her shirt, the aftermath of her feeding frenzy, but didnt seem to care. I couldnt make it out of the booth fast enough. She asked me if I could help her out. I almost fainted. She asked if I had a pocket knife or something to cut her out of her shorts. This was a fantasy coming true!! I pulled my knife out. She had me grab her bloated tummy and try to pull it up out of the way so she could cut the seam. As I felt the weight of her gurgling belly in my hands I almost came all over myself. As she was finishing the cut, her stomach let out a loud groan. I could feel it vibrate in my hands. Finally the cloth gave way and the rest of her swollen flesh fell out onto my arms. Kelli moaned in relief as the tight pressure on her stomach was released. I left quickly, to hide my now wet pants.

After that, Kelli often sat with me on her breaks or when she had to eat returned food. She would let me rub her belly as she ate. Sometimes she had me force food into her mouth so she could finish it all. She was still keeping her thin waistline, exercising every day after work to stay in shape. She said that she was lucky her metabolism was so good with all the food she ended up eating. Her stomach had stretched out so that she could now eat more food easily and very seldom did her pants give out. After about three weeks of this, I formulated a plan. I wanted to see her eat the most food ever. Now that we were friends, I would have an up close, physical contact with her during the meal. I arranged to have five different friends come in at the same time and order trays full of food and then return them.

Kelli showed up for work that day in tight black button-flys and a tight black tank top. She looked gorgeous! She said hello and then went straight to work. I watched as my friends came in one by one and ordered large amounts of food. Then, at a signal from me, they each returned their tray with complaints. Kelli looked like she was going to be sick. She slowly brought the trays to my table. Five trays worth of food. This would be good. She sat down and eyed the food. Her hands strayed to her tummy, feeling its softness. Well, here I go she said. She dug in, trying to eat fast enough to fit it all in before her tummy knew what was going on. She managed the first three trays on her own, then stopped. She grabbed her belly under the table and moaned that she couldnt do it, she couldnt go on. I slid in beside her. I told her that I would help her. I reached under the table and felt her stomach. It was a tight balled mass. The buttons on her jeans were gaping open, waiting for release. I wanted them to wait. She tried to unbutton them, but I stopped her. Eat, I said. She started in on the fourth tray. I could feel every gulp and swallow as she slowly forced the food down into her overfull tummy. I felt her belly groan and moan in protest, but I wouldnt let her stop. She slumped backwards in the booth, unable to force herself to eat more. I began to feed her. Everytime she opened her mouth to protest, I shoved more food inside so that she had to keep eating so as not to choke. I filled her mouth again and again, holding her nose and mouth shut so she would swallow. She finally laid back and let me feed her. She was in a daze, every mouthful a painful procedure. I heard an explosive pop as the buttons flew off of her button-flys. One by one, like a machine gun. Pop Pop Pop Pop Pop. My pants were killing me so I undid them. By now we were ready for the last tray. I couldnt wait any more and looked under the table. Her tank top had ridden up, forced out of the way by her extremely huge swollen belly. Her breasts were now resting on top of her stomach. Her pants were now open, her belly forming a V where they split apart. The sides were cutting into her flesh, forcing the expanding beach ball sized belly out the front of her pants. There was no elasticity left in her skin. It was stretched tight enough to see her veins clearly. I could almost make out the food churning around inside her. As I was admiring her massively large belly, she let out the loudest burp I had ever heard. It vibrated her whole body. Then she began to hiccup. With every hic hic hic, her belly jiggled. I could hear the food sloshing around inside of her. Her belly would lift up and then drop as she hiccuped. It drove me insane. We had to finish this now.

I began to feed her the last tray of food. I practically poured the food into her throat, I was in such an excited frenzy. She tried to protest again, but that just gave me easier access to her belly. She began to swallow rapidly, trying to keep up. She gasped for air as I crammed more food into her. Her cheeks puffed out, stuffed with food, her throat trying to keep up, sending more food down inside of her. Finally it was done. Kelli laid back in a daze, not able to sit up straight under the weight of her belly. She was breathing heavily, moaning in quiet repetition. her hands massaged her belly under the table, trying to ease the pain. Her face was contorted with effort as she struggled to keep herself from being sick. I got down and looked under the table again. I lost my fight for control at the size of her swollen belly. Her stomach was now the size of a pregnant womans way past her due date! Her pants were no longer visible at the waist. Her stomach had spilled out over the sides of her opened jeans so that the skin folded over the sides. The table would have been pushed off of the ground by her bloated belly if it had not been fastened down. Instead, her stomach pancaked out flat against the bottom of the table. Her skin was even more translucent that before. I swear that I saw stretch marks on her belly that had not been there before. They spider-webbed out down to her belly button. There was no way that she was getting out of this booth for a while! I put my hands under her belly and felt how heavy it was. It groaned as I moved it around. I massaged her stomach as she moaned above me. I felt her stomach struggle to digest the enormous meal forced into it. I could hear the noises and feel the vibrations. Kelli tried to wiggle down further into the booth, but her stomach was stuck. It sloshed and jiggled as she moved. That was enough for me. I came all over myself and her. Kelli looked down at me through glazed eyes. She smiled through her pain as she saw my pants. Get me a drink, will you?


----------

